# Can't install .net Framework 3.5 (0x80073701, missing assembly)



## Augustu (Dec 24, 2019)

Hey people,

I had this problems for months already. Some games require .net Framework 3.5 to start, however, no matter how and where I try to install it, I get the following message and error code:



"The referenced assembly could not be found.

Error Code: 0x80073701"



Now I have encountered the problem again. I know long ago on the same PC a few years back I could play the game I now can't due to this problem, so I guess at some point maybe an update caused the problem.

Does anyone know a solution?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Press the *Windows *Key*+X* and choose *Apps and Features*. Click on the link for *Programs and Features*. Click on the link for *Turn Windows Features on of off*. Put a check in the box *.NET Framework 3.5* Press OK


----------



## Augustu (Dec 24, 2019)

spunk.funk said:


> Press the *Windows *Key*+X* and choose *Apps and Features*. Click on the link for *Programs and Features*. Click on the link for *Turn Windows Features on of off*. Put a check in the box *.NET Framework 3.5* Press OK


Already tried that, sadly it still displays the same message every time.

EDIT: I also tried to download framework directly, even then it displays that error.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Run sfc /scannow. If you are not familiar with it, read this: https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/929833


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

To Add to what Corday is saying thru the link he shared, 
First open an Elevated _Command Prompt _and type 
*Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth* 
When that is complete then type in *SFC /scannow *


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

The first of what follows has already been mentioned, but since it's part of my "standard script" it remains:
--------------------------------------
My standard advice, in virtually all cases, (and presuming any potential infection has already been addressed, first) is trying the following, in the order specified. If the issue is fixed by option one then there's no need to go further. Stop whenever your issue is fixed:

1. Using SFC (System File Checker) and DISM (Deployment Imaging Servicing and Management) to Repair Windows 8 & 10 

2. Doing a Windows 10 Repair Install or Feature Update Using the Windows 10 ISO file

3. Doing a completely clean reinstall (options a & b are downloadable PDF files):
a) Completely Clean Win10 (Re)install Using MCT to Download Win10 ISO File
b) Completely Clean Win10 (Re)install Using MCT to Create a Bootable USB Drive
c) How to do a CLEAN Installation of Windows 10 (Tom’s Hardware Forums, with screen shots)
I never choose the “thermonuclear option,” the completely clean reinstall, until it's clear that this is the only viable option. I hate having to go through all the work of reconfiguring a machine from scratch if that can reasonably and safely be avoided.


----------

